# Does anyone know how to reach Ron Houk?



## oquinn (Sep 17, 2018)

I keep gettin messages to contact him. But how?


----------



## Thurman (Sep 17, 2018)

714 996 6323    Tell him Dale sent you. (that's me)


----------



## oquinn (Sep 17, 2018)

Thanks


----------

